# Kazushi Sakuraba --- What do UGuys Think of Him



## ace (Dec 22, 2002)

He is My Favorite Fighter.


----------



## JDenz (Dec 22, 2002)

I think he is uglyyyyyyy almost as bad as Wallied.  I think his career may be over though.  No one can keep taking the injurys he is taking and keep coming back early and continuing to beat his body.  Not only that he is coming off of a losing streak, then he goes in there hurt and has a bad showing agianst a guy that obviously was just there for paycheck/to say he was in there with Sak.
     I think He is or was one of the best guys that has let his body be abused by Pride and Prowrestling and is paying the price.  Think of how your Knee is Ace now picture every part of your body feeling like that before you step in the ring with a Vanderlia Silva or Ninja or Kevin Randelman, and by not flying he limits his chances of fighting in an organization where he could get fights in a 180 or 175 pound weight class close to where he belongs.  I will say this about him  Until Wanderlia I an II I thought he got alot better in each fight.


----------



## Nyoongar (Dec 26, 2002)

I think he's brilliant. .


----------



## JDenz (Dec 27, 2002)

Well at least on the mat he is.  I don't think he is so smart for taking fights when he is hurt and for fighting guys way heavier then him.


----------



## tarabos (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JDenz _
> *Well at least on the mat he is.  I don't think he is so smart for taking fights when he is hurt and for fighting guys way heavier then him. *



fighting when injured: tells me you aren't so smart.

fighting someone heavier than you: tells me you just want a challenge and don't care about winning, just about fighting.


----------



## JDenz (Dec 28, 2002)

It isn't to smart when you make your living by being the unbeatable Japense Pro wrestler


----------



## ace (Dec 29, 2002)

When some one is waving a large sum of Money in front of U 
to do what u have done your hole life

it's hard not to do it
your quote from the Holifeild section

________________----------------------

Sorry i did not make the Gym today i was stuck on the West Side


----------



## JDenz (Dec 29, 2002)

That is true but Holyfield isn't going in hurt.  My basic point is Sak is hurting his long term potential.  If Yoshida turns out to be the real deal his popularity might go way down.    I hope that everything works out for him.


----------



## ace (Dec 29, 2002)

Sak needs a break for sure
Yoshida is enjoying sucsess
& i don't think Satake can beat him


----------



## sammy3170 (Dec 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ace _
> *He is My Favorite Fighter. *



I like his attitude and the fact that he's beaten so many quality opponents even though he doesn't match many of them pound 4 pound.  I've only seen him fight Conan Sivera which was awesome.     A quick question.   Whats the go with UWFI?  Is it real, it looks real and they seem to hit (all be it with open hands).  I just read something recently that suggested it wasn't. If it isn't it fooled me.

Cheers
Sammy


----------



## MartialArtist (Dec 30, 2002)

Fighting someone heavier means little in a streetfight, but a great deal in controlled situations.

Sakuraba proves that he doesn't quit, but not competing with an injury doesn't make him a quitter.

As for heavier guys, he's getting challenging a wider group of people to show what he's made up of.  From fighting faster, smaller people to people who could dish out a blow.


----------



## JDenz (Dec 30, 2002)

No fighitng heavier guys is getting him killed his last three bigger oppanents have all put him in the hospitial.  SIlva twice and Cro Crop.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 30, 2002)

Fighting heavier guys sucks unless it's a weapons fight.


----------



## JDenz (Dec 30, 2002)

even the it sucks could you imgine fighting bob sapp with sticks they should give every one he fights a pair of sticks.


----------



## ace (Dec 31, 2002)

The answere is Yes & no
They had both Works & Shoots
Most matches had a pre determend out come.


There were some real Shoots against 
Boxers & even a Sumo Guy

All The Boxers lost verry quickly & Kogikatw
The Sumo Guy Was Ko By Takada.

But Most of The Matches were Works
They did have some realy good Shows.

And Did produce some good fighters
Sak being at the Top of That List!


----------

